
Tories torch and dump centuries of priceless, irreplaceable archives - evo_9
http://boingboing.net/2014/01/04/canadian-libraricide-tories-t.html
======
pm24601
I cannot believe this - I don't want to believe this. I wish it wasn't true.

How can anyone throw away knowledge?

